# Dove Dog



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok so i may get laughed at for this too. I Have a Black Lab that i am training for Duck Hunting. But i would also like to use him for Dove Hunting will be ok with dove or do i need to train him differently? As Always thanx for all the help.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Are you training your duck dog to be steady, not break at the shot? Will he do blinds, take hand signals??? If so then you have a duck/dove dog. A few minor differences.......

1. Dove work requires dove work. They dont have much sent on em. A good nose and exposure to the smell are important. Since there are no pen raised dove I know of... he's gotta see doves

2. Tracking work. Doves can run like crippled roosters. Wouldnt have believed it til I saw it. When I did see it, I laughed til I cried. Its like watching a cartoon. Most labs could use a little work putting their nose to a track.

3. Not all dogs will pick up doves. They dont like the dry feathers or something. Force fetching may be in order, even with a reliable retriever.

4. Conditioning. Dove work can be hot, with ALOT of retrieves. Get that big black dog in shape.

5. You may more difficult marks. Reps doing LONG marks on land will help. Your duck work probably help with this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you train a lab to retrieve it will retrieve any bird you shoot any where you shoot it.

Doves are no challenge, the heat during dove season is bring a bucket of ice water to the field for the dog


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

OkThanx everyone. My Dog will wait to break, He will stay in a blind and he will recognize hand signals. I was just wondering if any different things needed to be done. Thanx guys


----------

